# Starting 30 gal tank, also new to cichlids



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

I bought a 30 gallon tank from a friend for $45, came with hood, lighting and filter, I'm pretty sure i need to buy a heater for these fish too. Anyway I've been looking around the web for fish that i would like to put into the tank for about 2 weeks now and cichlids caught my eye. I did some research on them found out that 30 gal tank is considerably small for most cichlids because of the aggressiveness and that they are territorial. *** read through some post and found several people have had a successful single type of cichlid or small community for this size of tank. I am totally aware not to buy any cichlids from any pet store chains, trust me i work at Petco, we have one fish specialist who is barely there. Not to mention, we have stupid assorted cichlid tanks to where its a gamble to what you get considering noone know what cichlids are in the assorted tanks. Anyway, what cichlids would be good for this tank size, a variety of suggestions would be aprreciated. I am also starting this tank to further my knowledge in the area of aquatics so that we dont have so many clueless store associates running around with no useful information.


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

with a 30 gallon your right you cant have many. But u may be able to go with some of the afrian chiclids. They might be suitable for that size tank because most are 5-7 inches. This is what i think but i am not the expert here either. Depending on what chiclids you go with you should specialize your tank to them. 
Glad your into these fish!Be warned though...THIS IS VERY ADDICTING!!!! :fish:


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Being a "New World guy", I'd heartily recommend a pair (bonded male and female) of rainbow cichlids (_Herotilapia multispinosa_) or dwarf acaras (_Laetacara sp._). Fun little guys to watch.

-Ryan


----------



## Sin in Style2 (Feb 6, 2004)

there are so many cichlids out there i can almost garantee there is a type that fits every situation and owner personality. Gotta narrow this down a bit for us i think.
Whats your PH/Hardness?
are you after color or fish personality?
want alot of fish or just 1 or 2 larger fish?

If your looking at "assorted" tanks I am gona assume your more interested in african lake cichlids. If this is the case then more then likely your gona be wanting either Lake tang or malawi as these have the smaller species.

This site has some nice cookie cutter suggestions that you might want to have a look at.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/q ... e_list.php
I would look at anything 40g or less and just adjust numbers accordingly.

Your allready well ahead of the game compared to most who fill the tnak with water and buy fish and expect perfection form day one. Weeks have gone by and its still empty so working at petco hasnt made you any worse or dumber then someone who doesnt lol.

Give us some info and some idea on what kind of fish you like and I am sure peopel on this forum will be more then happy to fill your head with more options then you could imagin. More then likely resulting in you abusing some employee discount on many more tanks leading to you sitting here in a yr haveing this very same convo but on the other end


----------



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

I was more interested in the colorful cichlids like for example the "yellow labs", i think thats what they're called, but you know like a variety of color. I've seen some that were orange, some black & blues, yellow, green, that have caught my eye but I dont know if they are compatible and i dont know if mixing fish from different lakes is good either. So do you guys have any suggestions. And please correct me if I'm wrong but i was thinking maybe 3-5 depending on the size of the fish would be good for my tank size.


----------



## Sin in Style2 (Feb 6, 2004)

yellow labs are "mbuna" which are very colorfull and agressive sort of fish. they eat mostly algae/plant life and occasionally getting ahold of small critters. yellow labs are the lesser agressive then most mbuna. a comparitive agression in mbuna would be Acei in my opinion.

30g is a bit small for mbuna mostly because there isnt much room to run away. With knowledge and correct stockign it might work. lots of rock work would be needed to break site lines. 1 male with 4-6 females would prolly be best. 2 males wouldnt be a great idea.

I would also have to suggest on only one species unfortently. The idea is to have as many targets as possable from the same species to spread agression out makeing it harder to keep track of one target through the mass.

I have never kept them so maybe someone else can help. Maybe Pseudotropheus saulosi ? smaller in size and the male is blue but the female is bright yellow/orange like you seem to like. This would give you 2 different colors in the tank and make for easy male identification later. This was just a quick thought and would require some research.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

What are the tank dimentions of your tank? I have a 4 ft 30 gallon that would work well with Saulosi. But, if your tank is less than 3 ft., Mbuna are probably not the answer. Rusties are another dwarf mbuna that you might consider, if you have the longer tank. If your tank is less than 3 ft., you could try Lake Tang shellies, or a pair of smaller Julidochromis. Brichardi are a great species only tank. They are very prolific, and don't usually kill their young. Good Luck!


----------



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yea i was reading up on the mbuna type and learned that they are better off in 55+ gal tanks but anyway my tank dimensions are 30"x12 1/4"x18 1/2". I took a look at the Pseudotropheus saulosi (i heard they're pretty popular too) and thats almost exactly what i was looking a great variation of color with in a single species, now would they work good in my 30 gal and if so how what would be a good male to female ratio in this size tank? Thanks for all this information and suggestions it is really helping me out alot!!!


----------



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, as much as I like the mbunas, they definately will not work in this tank, been doing more research a found that the tank is just too small for them. Ill keep looking around on the cookie cutters but more suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry..... it stinks when you can't get the fish that you want. That's why we usually upgrade tanks when we pick up this hobby. I have 5...lol.10 gallon, 29 gallon, 55 gallon, 100 gallon, and 120 gallon. I'm trying to sell my 100 because I have a 180 in the garage, waiting to be set up. It's a disease...lol. Because of the height of the tank, You might want to consider Angelfish. Or you can do the shellies with a group of rainbows above (that is a pretty tank). Apistogrammas? Keep looking, something will catch your eye! Or, eventually you can upgrade, and keep this tank for Fry. Good Luck!


----------



## Sin in Style2 (Feb 6, 2004)

what about brichardi. they make a nice species tank. unfortently they lack the color you are looking for. start with a pair and they will fill the tank with fry which will grow up with the adults.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Sin in Style2 said:


> what about brichardi. they make a nice species tank. unfortently they lack the color you are looking for. start with a pair and they will fill the tank with fry which will grow up with the adults.


Add some live plants tucked into rock piles, like anubia and java fern and you have color to go with lively brichardi!
:thumb:


----------



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Heh...im not even worried i about what i wanted anymore, i just want something that work, like all of u said this is addicting, im sure ill be hooked on this hobby soon and picking up a bigger tank, but for now torn between 4 choices, three of them are from the cookie cutter, and these are not listed by how much i like them by the way, just ones that caught my eye:

1. Victoria & Malawi Combo 
â€¢ Haplochromis sp. "Ruby Green" - trio 
â€¢ Metriaclima livingstonii - 5
â€¢ Ancistrus temminckii "Bristlenose Pleco" - 2

2. Central American Aquarium
â€¢ Archocentrus centrarchus - 1 pair 
â€¢ Capoeta tetrazona "Tiger Barb" - 6

3. Central American Aquarium
â€¢ Archocentrus nigrofasciatus - 1 pair 
â€¢ Hyphessobrycon eques "Serpae Tetra" - 5

4. Pair of Brichardi or Firemouths

These four fish setups really interested me especially the wide variety in the first one, but right now, i want what would be the best selection for me considering that im a beginner[/code].


----------



## Demasonian (Oct 23, 2005)

While 30 gallons is on the small side for pretty much all mbuna, any time I see a similar request for advice on stocking for a tank this size, I always think of this tank: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/displaytank.php?tank=2205&group=owner

For that reason, I wouldn't rule out Ps. Saulosi. With enough rocks, you could have a really nice species tank such as the one above.

From the cookie cutters, I don't have American cichlid experience, so I can't comment there. On the African mix, I'd be partial to the brichardi species tank over the vic haps and malawi shelldweller community.


----------



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Well that tank gives me a lot of hope for the Saulosi, maybe if i built something similar to his it could work!!!  Do you guys think it could work? If not, i think i'm gonna go with the Brichardi, which what they lack in color looks like they make up for it with their unique shape! Thanks for helping me narrow this down.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

His tank is longer and wider. I think the extra 6" of length makes a difference in escape for the fish. 30 Gallon , 36 1/4 x12 5/8 x16 3/4 . Yours is a 29 gallon.. 29 Gallon, 30 1/4 x12 1/2 x18 3/4. If you were to try this, I would shoot for one male and 4-6 females. 2 males doesn't seem to work, but three works well. The problem is you may not have the room for 3 adult males in your tank. My suggestion would be to start with about 15-20 fry. the reason is that Saulosi are very male heavy. I've seen on average only 1/4 of the brood to be female. With 20, your chances are that you have at least 5 females. Pull males until you end up with three. If that doesn't work, you can go to one. Make sure to use taller rocks, to use the height of your tank to your advantage. I love my Saulosi, more than Brichardi . It would be worth the try...IMO.


----------



## Sin in Style2 (Feb 6, 2004)

AH yeah a 29g, said 30g so i thought of standard 30g tank. Brichardi would prolly be the safe play with a 29g. its been done so many times and havent heard of a bad ending.

Maybe someday get a 33g or 55g and go with saulosi. That link is deffinetly a geat looking 30g but i have this feeling its an exception to the rule by chance.


----------



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yea i think im gonna go with the Brichardi, right now hehe im looking for an easier success, other then trial and error because i dont have the money for that and it sounds like the brichardi are a sure shot. Im guessing i should get a pair of them for this size tank and what should the tank arrangements be, rocky, sandy, well-planted?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Ideally, get 4-6 Brichardi and let them pair off. You can buy a mated pair, but that is not always a sure shot, when you move them from tank to tank, plus, it's usually more expensive that way. There are always people trying to get rid of Brichardi fry. They breed like rabbits!
They like a sandy substrate (pool filter sand is inexpensive), and rocks. This might help!
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/n_brichardi.php


----------



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks like pool filter sand is what I'm going to use. Can you put aquatic plants in the "sand" or do the Brichardi the type that would normally try and uproot plants? Where do you get your rocks from, stores, outdoors? Oh yeah, the filter i have was used on a saltwater tank, is that ok as long as i clean it?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

You could try some Java fern tied to some small rocks, if you want live plants. It will usually do ok in the higher P.H. Rocks can come from LFS (expensive), landscaping yards, Lowes, and Home Depot. There are some do it yourself links to make rocks out of cement. What type of filter is it?


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

*Floridagirl*
Hi. I am going to be setting up my tank for saulosi, and noticed you have some? This tank is 75 gallons, 48" x 18" x 20". I am going to go exclusively Ps. Saulosi. What do you recommend for a tank this size as far as how many and what ratio m/f? Thanks. Sorry for the threadjack.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Morpheus. I sent you a p.m.


----------



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Umm i think its the Hagen AquaClear 30. I was just going rinse it off a bit and replace the filter media. Is that alright?


----------



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

I think my filter is an older model though considering the lid says AquaClear 150. But anyway, i was reading that you can cycle the water quicker with filter media thats been used in another tank. I dont know about this in my case because the filter was used in a saltwater tank. Any suggestions?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

You'll have to do a fishless cycle, get some filter media from a friend, or you can get some Bio Spira to instantly cycle the tank. The aquaclear moves 150 gallons of water per hour. On a 30 gallon tank, it means that you cycle the water 5 times and hour. Most of us shoot for 8-10 times an hour on cichlid tanks. I have a Penguin 350 Biowheel on my 29 gallon, over 11x filtration. Make sure, if the filter was used in saltwater, that you clean it well. If you can find the Bio Spira, it's worth the money!


----------



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok so would you recommend getting another aquaclear 30 for this tank or upgrade to a bigger filter like the Aquaclear 50 and put both on this tank for excellent filtration? Here is a list of things I have and things I need to get:

I have: Tank 29gal, hood, light, AquaClear 30, tap water conditioner, ph up/down.

Things I need to get: Another filter, heater, Substrate, temp gauge, rocks for tank, bio spira if I can find it, ph test strips and lastly fish.

Anything I should add to this list or am i good? Also what should I use to clean the filter, I know soap is a big no no.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

If I could, I'd just get a larger filter and have one. That's why I went with the Penguin 350 with biowheels. Less clutter for a better looking tank! Pool filter sand or playsand from Home Depot is the easiest and best, IMO, substrate. Clean your filter with 10%-20% hot bleach water. Rinse until you can't smell the bleach, and wait at least 24 hours for any remaining to evaporate off. You can use vinegar first if you have hard coral from the saltwater on the filter intake. But don't mix the bleach with vinegar. Rinse very well! I'm about to reset up my 29 gallon. I will be siliconing slate in it tomorrow. I'll post pics. You've got me interested. I have a single Brichardi. I may do a species tank, as well. Or, I'm thinking about gold occellatus. It wiull probably end up as a fry tank for all my other fish..lol


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

ok i know this is late and you have your mind made up. I just want to add something. I hear this ALOT about size of tank and the fish you put in it.

My first cichlid tank was 1 male kenyi, 1 female kenyi, 1 yellow lab, 1 reb zebra mix. i bought them from a LFS based on colors and did no research. The sizes were about 3/4"ish and put them all into a 10gal tank. They worked out great and had no aggression issues. They have now been moved to a bigger tank but it worked out great for a starter.

also in the tank was a common pleco and a pictus catfish.


----------



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks cevvin I'll keep that in mind, actually this is just a starter tank for me, as of now Im trying to get a 55 or 75 gal tank for Christmas, so while brichardi at the top of the list right now, Im still looking around and taking suggestions. Anyway, today I bought a bigger filter, what I could afford (Aquaclear 50), pool filter sand, master test kit (pH, Hardness, alkalinity, nitrate, nitrite, and ammonia,), a heater, temp gauge, and a siphon. I looked for Bio Spira but could not find it, but there was Bacteria for cycling new tanks that I got and we have pure ammonia at my house, so I think Im about ready to cycle the tank after I get something to cover protect the wooden table its on, maybe plexiglass. So what should i do first after i protect the wood?

Also, brichardis are what Im probably getting, but i was very interested in the Altolamp. Calvus. I visited about 50 websites for info, and about 70% said they do very well in tanks ranging from 20 gallons or higher and 30% said 55 gal and up. Anyone know? Ill post this In the fish section too.


----------



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks cevvin I'll keep that in mind, actually this is just a starter tank for me, as of now Im trying to get a 55 or 75 gal tank for Christmas, so while brichardi at the top of the list right now, Im still looking around and taking suggestions. Anyway, today I bought a bigger filter, what I could afford (Aquaclear 50), pool filter sand, master test kit (pH, Hardness, alkalinity, nitrate, nitrite, and ammonia,), a heater, temp gauge, and a siphon. I looked for Bio Spira but could not find it, but there was Bacteria for cycling new tanks that I got and we have pure ammonia at my house, so I think Im about ready to cycle the tank after I get something to cover protect the wooden table its on, maybe plexiglass. So what should i do first after i protect the wood?

Also, brichardis are what Im probably getting, but i was very interested in the Altolamp. Calvus. I visited about 50 websites for info, and about 70% said they do very well in tanks ranging from 20 gallons or higher and 30% said 55 gal and up. Anyone know? Ill post this In the fish section too.


----------



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, so I added the substrate in the tank after thoroughly cleaning it and then I filled the tank up with water. As of now, the water is semi-cloudy, is this normal, should running the filter clear it up, if not how should i clear it up? And should I start the cycling process now or after the water is clear?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

You can start cycling now. The water will clear up in a day or so.


----------



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok so i started cycling yesterday and heres the results:

Day 1: Nitrate: 0, Nitrite: 0, Hardness: 250ppm, T. Alk: 120ppm, pH: 6.4, Ammonia: 3.0ppm

Day 2: Nitrate: 20ppm, Nitrite: 0, Hardness: 120ppm, T. Alk: 80ppm, pH: 7.4 Ammonia: .25ppm

I think this looks right, is it? I dont know if the Hardness and the T. Alk were supposed to drop or if the pH was supposed to rise. I also added some aquatic plants because I heard they absorb the ammonia and also speed up the cycling process a bit. Oh yeah, I also bought some freshwater floating moss balls, they were in one of the tanks that were occupied with guppies. Since they were in the fish tank would they have the same benefits as cycling with a used filter media? It was the best thing i could obtain from a cycled tank.


----------



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Day 3 Results: Nitrate: 20ppm, Nitrite: .25ppm, Hardness: 120ppm, T. Alk: 80ppm, pH: 7.4, Ammonia: .5 ppm

Should I continue to test daily or start testing weekly? When should I do a partial water change too?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Are you doing a fishless cycle with ammonia, or did you buy fish to cycle with?


----------



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes, Im doing the fishless cycle with ammonia.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks like a good start. Be sure to keep adding ammonia until you put the fish in..and the ammonia and nitrites are 0. That is the "food" for the bacteria in the tank. The bacteria will continue to grow and convert the ammonia to nitite and then nitrates. Ideally you should do a water change right before adding fish, to let the nitrates drop to below 40. Here are a few informative links for you. 
http://www.tropicalfishcentre.co.uk/Fishlesscycle.htm
http://www.wikihow.com/Do-a-Fishless-Cycle


----------



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok so i just figured out i have not been using pure ammonia by using the " shake method" which i just recently learned about. My Clear Ammonia had a horrible label, must have gotten wet, the two things under im guessing was the ingrediaents columns were hard to read so i assumed they were ammonia and water. So im guessing now i must completely empty the tank, throw out anything that could have soaked up the "bad stuff""(goodbye sand, filter media, and plants), and vigorously clean the tank, filter case and heater. After im done "rebuilding" i will make sure i get PURE ammonia! Anything else i should do?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Just make sure you clean the tank and anything you keep well. I wouldn't risk the sand, etc. causing trouble in the future, but I am overly cautious, and sand is inexpensive. Ammonia with surfactant mainly means ammonia with soap..not good for your fishies. That is why you shake to test if you don't know. I might try to keep the plants in another bucket or container and see if they will perk up. I hope the links helped!


----------



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Is there any possible way to keep the filter media.? Its fairly new and Id really hate to throw it out. Maybe rinse it out alot with really hot water. Not to mention where I got my filter, they do not carry the 3rd stage of filter media for some reason and id hate to run around trying to find it. But if you dont think its a good idea to keep the filter media, ill jus throw it out.


----------



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok today I found some Ammonia at Ace Hardware,did the shake test and it didnt foam so thats good. I emptied the tank and clean everything, so ill probably start cycling again tonite.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Excellent, good for you, get back on that horse. 








So nice you haven't given up!
Keep us updated,
Alicem


----------



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok here the Day 1 test:

Nitrate: 20 ppm, Nitrite: .5 ppm, Hardness: 120 ppm, T. Alk: 80 ppm, pH: 7.2, Ammonia: 3.0 ppm

Something odd is happening inside the tank that I did not see during the first screw-up cycle, not sure if it is normal though. There seems to be a kind of white/somewhat clear slime growing on the plants that are in the tank at the time. Is this the beneficial bacteria that is growing on the plants, or is this a sign of the plants decay, although all the plants seem bright green and healthly. I dont know if this is bad or good, please help.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm not sure, but when I've attempted real plants, I end up killing them like that. Make sure that your running your lights, at least 8-10 hrs a day. I think the minumum lighting for low light plants is 2 watts per gallon. So, It would depend on what you have. I'm sure someone else can tell you better than I.


----------



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Day 3 Test:

Nitrate: 10 ppm, Nitrite: .5 ppm, Hardness: 120 ppm, T. Alk: 80 ppm, pH: 7.2, Ammonia: 3 ppm

When could I expext to see any of the spikes? I know I am still kind of early in the cycling process but im just wondering...


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

If you are getting Nitrates, you are already starting to get bacteria. Ammonia will slowly come down, turn to Nitrite, then Nitrate.


----------



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Day 5 Test:

Nitrates: 10 ppm, Nitrites: .5 ppm, Hardness: 120 ppm, T. Alk: 80 ppm, pH: 7.4, Ammonia: 3 ppm


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi guys I read the whole thread. and I just wanted to say that I have a 30 long. are you sure you may have a 29High? Any way I am moving up to a 55 gallon 4 ft tank for yellow labs they get big from what I understand. To any experts out there...why all the negative press about tanks smaller than 55 gallons if the fish are small like demasoni or salausi and there is overfiltration and plenty of members for the aggresion to be spread around?

BTW congratulations, I was addictied in high school and had to go cold turkey to go to college and now I'm inhaling cichlids again! :lol:


----------



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Day 7 Test:

Nitrate: 10ppm, Nitrite: .25ppm, Hardness: 120ppm, T. Alk: 80ppm, pH: 7.2, Ammonia: 4ppm


----------



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Day 9 Test:

Nitrate: 20 ppm, Nitrite: .5 pmm, Hardness: 120 ppm, T.Alk: 80 ppm, pH: 7.0, Ammonia: 3 ppm


----------



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Day 11 Test:

Nitrate 20 ppm, Nitrite: 10 ppm, Hardness: 120ppm, T.Alk: 80 ppm, pH: 7.2, Ammonia: ??? color didnt resemble anything on the color chart. Im using test strip, not sure how accurate they are...


----------



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Day 14 Test:

Nitrate: 10 ppm, Nitrite: 5 ppm, Hardness: 120 ppm, T.Alk: 80 ppm, pH: 7.2, Ammonia: 0


----------



## Europa (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello JTull,
I have just finished a fishless cycle and rec'd my fish last Friday. Your readings sound alot like mine...days in and such. When I reached the point that you are at I added ammonia only every other day to 3ppm (the others say to do it everyday). I then watched my NitrItes and NitrAtes. When my NitrItes were 5ppm and my NitrAtes were over 20ppm, I did a small water change, added ammonia and waited 2 days and took my readings. I did this for about 3 weeks. Then all of a sudden, no ammonia and no NitrItes!! I was ready for fish!!! I have since stocked my tank, adding 3 very small plecos and 4 Petricola cats and 2 upside down cats. One week later I added 27 cichlids 1.5 to 2.5 inches and had no spike in ammonia, nitrite or nitrates. Its been a week now and everything is still just great. I hope this helps; if you have any questions please feel free to ask. It is really tough to wait out that 3 weeks :zz: but it was well worth it  . Some say it will help to speed up the process if you seed the tank, I did this on week one but it was from my sisters very small gold fish tank (filter media) but it only had 3 small gold fish in it so I don't think it was enough for my 55 gal. All in all it took about 5 weeks.


----------



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Day 16 Test:

Nitrate: 20 ppm, Nitrite: 3 ppm, Hardness: 120, T. Alk: 80 ppm, pH: 7.2, Ammonia: 0

Yea, I know what you mean Europa. Its been rough waiting through the cycling process, I just wanna go out and buy the fish right now, but i cant.  I just cant wait until I get everything I need for my 75 gal that I bought a few days ago so that I can start cycling that one too  How long did it take for your nitrites to go down?


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Demasonian said:


> While 30 gallons is on the small side for pretty much all mbuna, any time I see a similar request for advice on stocking for a tank this size, I always think of this tank: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/displaytank.php?tank=2205&group=owner
> 
> For that reason, I wouldn't rule out Ps. Saulosi. With enough rocks, you could have a really nice species tank such as the one above.
> 
> From the cookie cutters, I don't have American cichlid experience, so I can't comment there. On the African mix, I'd be partial to the brichardi species tank over the vic haps and malawi shelldweller community.


What a sexy aquarium! The blue's and the yellow look amazing in contrast! JT, you should go for it! It's what you wanted in the first place, you might regret not getting it later and it will drive you nuts dude!


----------



## Europa (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello again JT, It took twice as long for the Nitrites to go to zero as the ammonia, about 2 and a half weeks. I cycled a 20 gal in less time using the same filter from my sisters tank. Started cycling that 2 weeks after my 55 gal. with the same filter media lol. I would say that it will take about another 2 weeks or so before you see the nitrites go down. I feel that when the nitrItes are high and the nitrAtes get high to do a water change; it seems to help the bacteria work better IMO. Hope this helps. GL. I hope it works as it did for me. My fishies are doing well.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Many thanx to all who have contributed to this thread, the documentation was super. No doubt. This will give others an idea of what to look for and expect to happen during a tank cycling. :thumb: 
Xcelnt work, and thanx again


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

JTull89,

You are definitely an example of the right way to learn this hobby. Post lots of pics when you get your fish in! It shouldn't be too long now!


----------



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Day 18 Test:

Nitrates: 30 ppm, Nitrites: 2 ppm, Hardness: 120 ppm, T. Alk: 80 pm, pH: 7.2, Ammonia: 0 ppm

I cant believe how close I am to getting fish now, I dont think I would have gotten this far without the help of everyone on this site. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Do a 50% water change, and you are almost there! Another day or two. Have you made up your mind on fish?


----------



## JTull89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sadly no lol, *** been looking at brichardis, convicts, firemouths, and some apistos. But I guess my final decision will be on what cichlids my lfs has.


----------

